

Winters are cold. Youd like to see hobos clad in your rival schools jackets. - geoffschmidt
http://hobojacket.tk/

======
mikeriess
This is the second (that I've seen) submission of this horrifying idea.
Classifying the commodification of homeless people is beyond politically
incorrect- it's inhumane and representative of a total lack of perspective
typical of so many of those who are privileged enough to attend institutions
like MIT. For those behind it: adding a disclaimer to your site that suggests
your actions are in good faith only further confirms, to me, your total lack
of awareness about what it means to be disenfranchised in this society.
Instead of resubmitting this link after your first entry got so much flak, why
don't you try and exhibit even a minor degree of awareness and take the site
down? You're shaming yourselves and your institution.

------
rdl
I had this idea before (at conferences...pay the homeless spangers near
Moscone to wear your competitors' items), but figured it would be cruel.

Although I wouldn't have a problem with it if a homeless person himself got
entrepreneurial and offered people money to wear shirts advertising their
competitors.

------
eaurouge
Of all the ideas in the world to implement how could you possibly come up with
this? And to the submitter, I guess this is a Meteor app (and hopefully that's
where the connection starts and ends), but this suggests really low empathic
intelligence on your part too. Just shameful!

~~~
geoffschmidt
You're jumping to conclusions and it's insulting. I posted it because I
thought it worthy of discussion. Here are some of the reasons:

1: It's gotten use, and you can look at the leaderboard to see where. I'm
certainly not proud to see MIT at position #2, but I also wonder about the 99
jackets donated by students at a Roman Catholic seminary.

2: I think it is interesting to trace the author's moral development, which
you can do at <http://hobojacket.tk/story.html>

3: Previously in history, an explicit purpose of the educational system was to
develop an individual's moral sense. On HN many commenters seem to think of
school as a place to learn technical skills, or as something to be skipped
altogether if one is ambitious. Don't you think it's worthwhile to discuss the
consequences of that attitude?

------
tgrass
No.

My lack of a sense of humor notwithstanding, this is insulting.

------
pstuart
It probably sounded good when they came up with the idea whilst drunk.

